# Rare sighting?



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Watched a pair -- juvenile and adult -- fly south along Creyts Rd near St Joe Hwy in Lanisng just last week. Saw one about a year ago in the same spot. Very cool birds.

KW


----------

